# Sausage with precooked meat



## ssbaldy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi. I ended up with about 5lbs of cooked, cubed pork and was wondering if there are any recipes to make sausage with it. I have searched, but either they don't exist, or I am not using the right search terms. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well since it's already cooked the only thing that comes to mind is making some Boudin. Here's a popular recipe, but I think Foamheart has a recipe and thread also. Trying searching for it.

http://www.nolacuisine.com/2012/04/16/boudin-recipe/

Any idea how it was cooked and with what ingredients?


----------



## timberjet (Apr 14, 2015)

I totally agree about Boudin. Just get yourself some pork or chicken liver to make it more authentic. That is the only thing I can think of that you could do with it in the way of sausage. It is damn good. Foamheart had a good one I have tried and I have done that NOLA recipe too. Both good.


----------



## ssbaldy (Apr 14, 2015)

It was just fried with some rub/salt/pepper. My wife thought it was about to go bad and cooked it up. I vacupacked it and put it in the freezer. I have put some on wooden skewers and grilled it; came out pretty good, but was hoping to try some in sausage. I will look up Boudin and see what I can come up with.


----------



## reinhard (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is a recipe that uses cooked meat.  It's called Hurka Sausage, a well known Hungarian water cooked sausage.  Usually they use organ meat but pork butt will do.

2 pounds of cooked pork butt

2 tsp salt

1 tsp black pepper

1 clove garlic

1/2 onion minced or 2 T of chopped onion

1 cup of cooked rice

1/2 cup cold water

Boil all meats till cooked. Grind meat through medium plate.  Fry the cooked rice with a little olive oil or bacon fat till lightly brown. Mix everything with the water.  You can sub white wine instead of water.Stuff loosely into hog casings.  Cook for 30 minutes at 185 deg in water. Reinhard


----------



## gary s (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds Good   never tried cooked meat


----------



## ssbaldy (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds really good! Could you smoke them as well?


----------



## 1mind4fun (May 15, 2015)

I make a sausage/cabbage casserole with layers of cabbage w?S7P, slices of baked potatoes, sausage, repeat all three layers, then make a white sauce, add some yellow mustard when it starts to thicken and pour over top - sprinkle paprika and bake at 350 for 45min to an hour till browned.

Can also do an eggplant or zucchini casserole, layer of stuffing mix, eggplant, chopped tomato, onion, italian seasoning and sausage, repeat layers, top with mozzarella cheese and some cheddar and bake for an hour at 350 - can use zucchini instead of eggplant - both are awesome.

I use uncooked sausage for each of these but I don't see why precooked would not work - can add some garlic as well to taste.


----------



## tropics (May 15, 2015)

I may have to try this with some smoked chicken.


----------

